# why Writing is hard for me



## lwhitehead

Do you know why Writing is so hard for me,


First off I've got Aspergers


Second my posting some of you have stated that English isn't my First speech, it's is.


Do you think I like typing Oatmeal, it's goop even when I used MS Works 95.

I want to create such worlds and settings but most I seem to do is rip stuff off.


LW


----------



## Theglasshouse

People in this forum respect people with Aspergers. The criticism must be accepted.(to grow) If you have trouble try practicing writing with dragon speaking software and writing a story on paper (read your handwritten story). It connects with creativity for a lot of people. I am pretty sure your speech is most likely unaffected. I recommended a book, in a couple of threads already. They don't teach how to write a story in school (reading literature is what is usually the case). You must read constantly. I am inspired sometimes by short story collections by intelligent writers who write experimental work in science fiction and fantasy.

Since emotions are an issue for you. I recommend the book since Asperger's patients have a hard time feeling other people's emotions. Which is essential to fiction.

Blueprint Your Bestseller: Organize and Revise Any Manuscript with the Book Architecture Method Stuart Horwitz.

Book Architecture: How to Plot and Outline Without Using a Formula Stuart Horwitz.

Read your lines out loud every time until you get what you need in software and hardware. Print your paper and read it out loud does it make sense and are the sentences short? (they each have one idea subject and predicate and doesn't get more complex.)

I subscribed to white smoke, which the lessons are included for sentence construction and syntax. Get plenty of feedback if you can from people in real life. If you go to the hospital sometimes there are free writing centers or the university. Or go to a school. Someone you know who has time. (WhiteSmoke tested it and it's for when you finish the draft, costs 10 dollars a month, and is buggy which is why I say the web version is the best value).

The Writer's Workplace with Readings: Building College Writing Skills (Basic Writing) Scarry, Sandra
This book helps give instructions on how to order descriptive and narrative paragraphs in the correct order. It also might give ideas on generation. For example for description, it tells you to write a topic sentence first and create a mood or impression as scary. That I ordered used from the Amazon store. I googled this last one online.

Feedback must be specific. What have they said about your writing? Post a link but I am not knowledgeable of all the grammar rules as of this writing.

Another choice is an occupational speech therapist. To tell you the quirks and patterns in your writing and recommend what to do. Maybe find one that can recommend grammar and composition books for special education in English from an American school, where they probably share a program. They are often colleagues they refer to.

For some speech software works, it does not work for me. Which is why I do it myself.

My issues are varied. I need the 5 wh questions because it allows me to construct sentences.
The sentences because they are subordinate clauses must be split. (independent clauses stand on their own)

Need help finding a microphone for Dragon speaking software? Used I think version 13 it costs 70. Both the items or a decent microphone or may cost less.

Check the reviews, to see which is best with dragon speaking software.(edit) (Monaural Voice Recognition USB Headset with Noise Cancelling boom Microphone for Dragon NaturallySpeaking 13, Dragon 13 Home, Premium, Professional & Dragon Dictate for Mac.) 

If you can't get Microsoft Word, there is nothing special about it. Try google docs which is free.

edit: I saw that a lot of your stories need to be read out loud to be edited. Try that. Don't use a program. (there's the program that if i had money to splurge on a compatible operating I would use though (TextAloud (30 dollars).



> Do you know why Writing is so hard for me, First off I've got Aspergers Second my posting some of you have stated that English isn't my First speech, it's is. Do you think I like typing Oatmeal, it's goop even when I used MS Works 95. I want to create such worlds and settings but most I seem to do is rip stuff off. LW



Read this out loud. It may not be your english but a writing or reading problem that you may have.


----------



## ironpony

I have autism myself, which makes writing difficult for me as well.  One book I read that helped a lot was The Anatomy of Story by John Truby.


----------



## lwhitehead

Well I don't take critism too well this go back to my schooling days I'm also prefectist as well, which means if there error in my works I distory and start fresh again hence why another reason it's so hard for me to Write.


LW


----------



## Theglasshouse

Do what you think is right. I suggest since your speech is most likely unaffected (as I show difficulties in writing but not talking) to look for the best solution for you. The cheapest option is Dragon Speaking Software in my opinion with a compatible microphone approved by dragon speaking software (I suggested the Andrea/product that specific brand and item (microphone) and dragon speaking software 13). Things looked bad for me as well. If you are in the United States you are probably entitled to disability benefits. I think they give you 600 dollars each month.Maybe there is a solution.Right now I am checking and asking more or less to see if people can have their works checked quickly with brief works by adding comments to people's work (500 words or less). It could help people like you.

tip: idea generation (prewriting), write without fear, revise later. Keep your sentences simple with just a subject and one predicate. Simple grammar takes the frustration out of reading out loud. You make less mistakes.

My editing process mainly:

Sometimes prewriting helps for the description. I prepared the description, then my pov character I narrate given the background of the setting and pov. Draft 1 for ideas (if you need to), draft 2 for anything, draft 3 for grammar revisions (whitesmoke, google docs, word) or read out loud. It is a long process but I like what I do so I try.

personal: I write perfect dialog grammatically but for description, I need to brainstorm from memory. Today I gathered concrete details from a song that had concrete nouns as I listened to music. I even listed things that were interesting such as a piano.

I understand your frustration with criticism. That's fine. Keep in mind what they say because they might not like your work if read by the very next reader. Try to satisfy what people say. Strike a balance. Do what is possible, but listen to people and learn.

Also check using grammarly, works in emails and any web pages where you type. ( that will help improve your spelling with grammarly has a free spellchecker).

Some free tools to proofread your short story (great for spellchecking, and adding commas and periods in the correct places):
GRAMMARLY
Get this on your web browser (I use Chrome with the installed extension) so you can spell check your stories and your posts on the forums. It is completely free. You can even use it in your mail (best place to spellcheck and punctuate before you post the final draft (revision)( i would be worse off without it even seem incoherent typing something such as this post). If you plan to submit any work it can be very good at catching mistakes. But you still need to read out loud. Every time, and make the sentences short to speed the revision process.


----------



## lwhitehead

so grammarly is free I've seen ads on Youtube for it, I also use Chrome for web serf.

Um I'm a Visial learner only by Eye not Ear, I mean I can't listen to well so reading out loud isn't a good idea.

LW


----------



## Theglasshouse

Reading out loud is fundamental. Are you sure of that, concerning you, that you can't hear when reading clearly other people's work? I don't think you have hearing problems. Being a visual learner has nothing to do with it. As someone who studied education but isn't employed because of disease, I know what you are saying. I think you are misapplying the term here. Who said that? Because visual learners almost always can read their text. And understand them. Did you know the first language skill to learning english is listening? Yes there are four skills. It goes first by listening, speaking, reading, and last of all writing.

What reading out loud does for any writer regardless of ability, even editors of magazines do this and have written grammar effortlessly. Then do it to check if it sounds logical. Not many people I know have hearing problems. You are not most likely hearing wrongly. (don't use speech out loud programs) (use your own voice) You must try.

Why do I read my sentences? Sometimes there's enjambment (it sounds like a long sentence and it seems like I jumbled the words.) Sometimes I have been told my sentences are disjointed. That is why I read them.

Not to mention to catch mistakes that are personal to me, the above apply to me. When I read your post spelling is a problem.

Unfortunately, I haven't found a single technology that works by reading that would stop me from producing less mistakes. I would have recommended it. 

Could you explain to me why you think you are a visual learner? (because that way I can see why to the reason that if you are hard of hearing).

Visual learners are people who learn by seeing. Language can also be a listening experience if you read back what you created. It takes a lot of time. But is well worth it.

So I know that you can't be hard of hearing. That makes no sense.(when we listen to our voice we notice if the sentence sounds correct to us)



> Um I'm a Visial learner only by Eye not Ear, I mean I can't listen to well so reading out loud isn't a good idea.



I am not an auditory learner and I know that it is just a style of learning. It has nothing to do with understanding what you are reading back. If you can't do this you can't understand people's language to see it is correct by hearing or listening and I have a hard time believing it. I know when people talk you can hear them. How else did you learn your language? By seeing and hearing. You didn't go to a school for the deaf. I would gladly say that because that is a bad predicament.

Grammarly is free in the web browser. So use it as much as you can as it can help you practice checking your English for mistakes. I hope you can try my solutions, people with no problems that have reading problems do so. So why not a person who can read my English perfectly clearly. If you read it out loud you could understand what I am saying. Point taken then. Please tell me why behind what you say to help you.


----------



## am_hammy

Theglasshouse said:


> Do what you think is right. I suggest since your speech is most likely unaffected (as I show difficulties in writing but not talking) to look for the best solution for you. The cheapest option is Dragon Speaking Software in my opinion with a compatible microphone approved by dragon speaking software (I suggested the Andrea/product that specific brand and item (microphone) and dragon speaking software 13). Things looked bad for me as well. If you are in the United States you are probably entitled to disability benefits. I think they give you 600 dollars each month.Maybe there is a solution.Right now I am checking and asking more or less to see if people can have their works checked quickly with brief works by adding comments to people's work (500 words or less). It could help people like you.




LW, I think what glasshouse said about the speech recognition, you could speak your stories into existence rather than actually writing them. There's programs that can annotate as you speak.

And hey, if you want to write, you write. I understand that criticism can be hard to take because it can feel like a personal attack because it's something you created, but constructive criticism is vital to grow. If writing is your passion and what you love, you'll find a way to do it. Sometimes it just takes time to get out what you need to. And take baby steps with criticism. Start with small things, show it to people you know you'll listen to then expand from there. I know there are plenty of Mentors on the forum that could help you out too if you wanted something more personal and one on one and can help you how to read criticism and apply to improving your works. 

You got this =)


----------



## Theglasshouse

I'll advise you strongly to use your money wisely if that is your dream you have that if you decide to go and buy dragon speaking software. Get the best microphone you can get.

I lost my dragon 13 copy but I plan to get it again. I lost the cd that and the key. I took good care of it however my mother had to take it away as she is obsessive organizing and when cleaning like when they organized my room. But I have the proof of purchase. There are two versions, I think the home version which goes for 30 allows for dictation. I have to order mine again. I don't know how much that would set me back.(I'd try to get the one that's the most recent since nuance's list is 4 years old)

Here's the most important part (researching on your own helps but I did this again since I wanted to find the best microphone I could get). A lot of the microphones are not good. I have a buddy microphone and blue yeti. The blue yeti stopped working since the company scammed me. In that their drivers did not work. Windows 7 if you have it or 8 maybe, the blue yeti could work. But I don't recommend it. I am going to try to get a trusted brand to see how fast I can type a story without errors.

Sennheiser 506045 MB Pro2 UC Stereo Bluetooth Headset with Dongle.

It's more expensive and for me that's why I'll need to sell a few things I own such as some valuable goods I have around my house stored. Should have gotten it for my birthday but that is life.I have a feeling I have a similar problem in English when I write narrative or description.

Blue Yeti is the best one I owned before. I heard good things about it. Good microphones are hard to find but this is my conclusion after many hours of research. The above is probably as good as Yeti but doesn't have problems. That's why I looked around the nuance website again. Sometimes I don't trust their opinions. They give a rating 6 being the highest but don't give reviews or comments (the rating is the accuracy of dictation). Without it the software is nothing. I recommended andrea but don't trust dragon as a company. I used quora, to determine the best brand recommended by someone who resells dragon products.

So my advice is to get the best one you can get that is listed on naunce's website. The higher in price is something reflected. Tablemikes are also good but expensive. 3 in 1 is more much more expensive and is inferior to blue yeti. (still doesnt work on most newer operating systems). Sometimes you need to know a good brand (the one I mentioned has many years making microphones).

Jabra PRO 930 MS Mono Lync Optimized Wireless Headset for Softphone is cheaper and is a good brand listed on naunce's webpage . Good luck on your writing.


----------



## lwhitehead

what you have suggested is way out of Price range, like paying with a Gold Bar. 


LW


----------



## Theglasshouse

I know you have to research it on naunce's website. I chose that microphone. However, jabra is 80 dollars. I am sure you can afford that, and maybe dragon speaking software home 13. But the problem with microphones is that you have to test it in person to know if it is right for you. Go phone call a store and ask them if you can test a jabra (the one I mentioned or a nuance approved Jabra at a best buy or a store that lets you, I know some must have that option.)

Anything helps. Research for the best microphone you can get by comparing reviews. I'd look on youtube, and maybe if google if that an isn't an option.

(and to make sure you buy a good one always check the system requirements such as the operating system. If you need more help I'd be glad to help.)


----------



## Riptide

Everyone has their own trials and tribulations to get through. The only advice I can give you is to understand your end result. You have to know what you want and have to see how far you'll go to achieve it.


----------



## lwhitehead

Well my other problem is that most of my ideas seems to be ripping off other well known Writers, Such as the Gunslinger series.  Know that last type of people to think that they were Knight Errants were WW1 Fighter Pilots, they painted there Aeroplane's side like a coat of arms on a Shield and they tryied to behave like Knights of the sky.


A Fantasy world gets WW1 era Tech and social Classes, which is not dieing.

LW


----------



## Ultraroel

If you cannot handle the language and you aren't able to continue stories. Perhaps it might be useful to look into ghostwriting or a collaboration with someone who can write, but is struggling with plot. Perhaps that might be a way in which you can fantasize and build a story and then discuss this with the person that will write the story. You can discuss it again and move on. I know it may not be what you want, but you know, writing and coming up with a story are different things and with your attitude, you will never have the patience and the persistence to actually learn the craft. I'm not the best either, don't misunderstand me, but I try to pick up and improve from every critique session that I get. And you just shut down and start something new, without taking into account the feedback you've had, which is why you won't start learning the craft really. So.. perhaps it's another suggestion you haven't thought of..


----------



## lwhitehead

Ghost Writer saying I can't hack it as a Writer, 20 years trying to figure this out and people are still saying go away leave us alone.


LW


----------



## Ultraroel

What? I'm not saying you cannot make it. But you need a serious change of attitude if you want to learn. I'm just offering a suggestion that might work for you. 
Unfortunately, you kind of already made the impression: You ask for advice, then disregard it. You ask for help, then disregard it. You ask for more insights into research, then disregard it. 

What the hell do you actually want? 

Get your attitude straight and stop blaming your mental state.


----------



## Jamboree

What Ultraroel has suggested is actually a very viable suggestion. And you shouldn't knock his suggestion straight away. Yes there is that whole idea that teaching a subject means you have failed in that subject (e.g a drama teacher = failed actor) and perhaps ghost writing seems the same but actually there are authors who have been very successful since being a ghostwriter. 

Takes James Patterson for example. Only 20% of his 130 books have been entirely written by him. He has hired 23 ghost writers to write his books for him and some of those (Liza Marklund) have gone on to be successful authors with their own books. It could actually be a very helpful stepping stone in helping you craft your writing.

Don't knock it so quickly.

As for feeling like you're ripping off someone else's idea. If you look hard enough you'll find similarities between stories and plots in every book. This is especially true with your own work where you constantly feel like every new film or bestseller has the same character/premise/etc. as yours. Just write away and you'll find that you'll have your own twist on the 'same' story anyway.


----------



## lwhitehead

oh sorry It's just I feel that I'm cheating using Ghostwriters, 

LW


----------



## JerichoUndying

All that I can say, is Write. This is the one thing in the world that you have control over everything. Your thoughts, your emotions, everything that you are goes into writing. It is hard to take a critique. Leave nothing unsaid, and when the critiques start flowing, use them to better the way that it is said, but in the end, just know that you voiced everything you are into your work. There is nothing more beautiful than that.

Keep your head up.


----------



## Jamboree

Some may see it as cheating but many others will not. People collaborate all the time in music and no one knocks that. Just because the majority of people may write a book by themselves doesn't mean that you have to do the same. 

However, I cannot agree with Jericho enough. Just write, no matter how bad you may think it is. You will definitely improve with practice and there is always someone out there prepared to read your work. When I look bad at some of the first things that I ever wrote, god its awful, but now (I hope) that I am a lot better.


----------



## lwhitehead

it's just I see something like Wolfenstsien New Order or Man in High Castle TV series and I want to create my own Alt history series, it's the details that hook me and that's the bar I got to beat so to speak.


LW


----------



## brianpatrick

Well, you don't HAVE to write. 

Aspergers is hard. You are trapped in a world where your inner feelings are just as intense as everyone else's, you are just as intelligent and wanting of the richness of life, but it can't be expressed. It can't be presented in a meaningful way sometimes. 

I wish you luck. I hope you find a way to get the things out you want to get out. 

But you don't HAVE to write. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lwhitehead

It's just I like so many types of books, such as Song of Ice and Fire series.  What is wrong in wanting to be a heavy Weight Writer?, I mean a Superstar creator of books one that will last long after the death of the creator.


for example I asked myself what type of Magical University would Harry Potter go in North America?, which each book in the series would be One Year of schooling for the main character for a full Ten Years.


LW


----------



## Terry D

I'm going to be blunt. Stop worrying about your challenges and start worrying about your writing. We all have challenges and roadblocks we  have to face on the way to becoming the writers we want to be. Instead of fretting about the size of the boulder in your path, start looking for the handholds to climb it. 

You may have already done this, but Google 'Famous People with Asperger's'. You'll find a long list of very famous, successful, people who have been diagnosed with Asperger's, or who's behavior suggest they have the ailment. Just a few names on that list are, Issac Asimov, Abraham Lincoln, Dan Akroyd, Susan Boyle, Bill Gates, Benjamin Franklin, and many more.

Writing is hard for most of us. It's supposed to be hard. If it was easy everyone could do it and we'd all be swapping novels back and forth like text messages and there wouldn't be a need to buy a book. If you want to write, figure out your way to do it, and keep pushing forward. If you don't, it's only going to matter to you. The world isn't waiting breathlessly for the next L. Whitehead story for the same reason they aren't clamoring for the next Terry Durbin book, because they don't know who we are. We haven't done the work yet. Until we do that nothing else, including the challenges we face getting there, matters.


----------



## Theglasshouse

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01090PWCQ/?tag=writingforu06-20

Just posted this link. But this one is at 100, and is usually at 200. It has a six star rating and is dragon approved.  It has a 3 year warranty if you register it.

Cant get better than that.

Also to repeat dragon home is 30, this is the usb version. On naunce's website you will find the microphone list. This one is on there.

And yes Terryd made a good case since there are people with apergers that have written books.

i bought that microphone btw. At the discounted price. Following my advice as I bought one.


----------



## aj47

Writing is hard.  Either you want to do it badly enough that the hard is worth it or you don't.  I don't.  Coding is hard, too, but I want to do enough to make the hard worth it.  So I code.  What it comes down to is how much you're willing to put in to get out what you get out.  And only you can determine if the benefits outweigh the costs.  Accommodations can be made.  But only to a point.  At the end of the day, you still have to work for those words to hit the page.


----------



## lwhitehead

I want to use these things but it it me proof?,  I mean I'm a ludite when comes to New Tech.

LW


----------



## brianpatrick

lwhitehead said:


> I want to use these things but it it me proof?,  I mean I'm a ludite when comes to New Tech.
> 
> LW



I've recently been writing with a speech to text app on my iPhone. It's pretty good. Okay... it's really hard to get used to, but once you do it's pretty smooth. Mine have only been experiments mind you, but I've brought out some pretty good work. 

The hard part is we think faster than we can type. Typing helps us slow down and consider things more carefully. But editing is the fix, so...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theglasshouse

lwhitehead said:


> I want to use these things but it it me proof?, I mean I'm a ludite when comes to New Tech.
> 
> LW


Don't think it is a problem. It can be a bit slow. But you must have your ideas most likely written on paper. If you are that determined like astroannie said, then you will practice english this way. Or maybe you are a different kind of thinker as brainpatrick was suggesting. Looks like he has used it with success. It can be a bit slow. But technology will eventually make advances.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I just got word from a composition teacher on some books he recommends. Here's the list, as I asked for books for struggling writers with difficulties in English. He also suggested some craft books. I believed the advice since he teaches at Berkeley. (btw I asked him since he gives many reviews and was kind enough to give a reply (he's written reviews on a lot of craft books).
(for struggling writers and to learn the elements of craft)
"Writing Fiction: A Guide to Narrative Craft" by Janet Burroway, Sixth Edition.
Several books: 1. "Image Grammar" by Harry Noden, Second Edition; 2. "Imaginative Writing: The Elements of the Craft" by Janet Burroway, Fourth Edition 3. "Writing Fiction: A Guide to Narrative Craft" by Janet Burroway, Sixth Edition. 4. If you need a review of Grammar basics, the best I've used in my teaching is the witty book by Geraldine Woods "English Grammar for Dummies, Third Edition."

Also, install NVDA on your computer if you feel the need as it is good for dysgraphia and dyslexia. I use it now, but for when I want to write something long. It's a free Australian charity, that I understand better than my other screen reader. BTW, it can be annoying but it reads everything. Nothing is required and you can purchase voices. Google everything I mentioned.

Using a voice recorder before you type a story is also handy and I did some reading of people who did this to dictate their stories from dragon speaking software. Not to mention there are free ones online, and the one that comes with your operating system. I know windows 10 has a free one. (need a good decent microphone for it though).


----------



## lwhitehead

Why I consider Renasissance Italy as great source for my Hard Fantasy series, is this History itself is quite interesting if your know were to look. 


It's was so full of life, sex and War, 


LW


----------



## Theglasshouse

I need to do more research to understand for example strategies I can use for dysgraphia or difficulty in writing. When I finally get my hands on that book I will share some strategies.

Prewriting is pretty important for me I realize, and revision. A special disability, such as in writing requires in my case to hear the word pronounced. Hence the using a digital recorder to gain trust and confidence with what I am doing during writing. 

Right now story theory is important to me as well, and practice. Without solid grounding on how to construct a story I can't do any prewriting. I have tried hard, I suspect by next month, after I am done reading and am satisfied with writing a cohesive and coherent story that then I will share what I did correctly if it worked for me.

I know disabled people have a rough life, so be patient, if you try hard you will get some solid results. It won't be right away but you will have felt self-fulfilled. (which is why in part writers write, to write something that leaves a lasting impression)


----------



## Jessica Stemmer

Everyone has challenges when it comes to writing. Writing is not an easy discipline, especially if you are writing longer pieces. It will never be easy, but it will always be worth it, even if you're never a star on the level of JK Rowling or GRRM. Think about it, a lot of people say they want to write a novel, but how many actually pull through it?


----------



## lwhitehead

The other setting I want to work on is my 17th Century Pirate set in a world that is 21th Century timeframe, inspired by Discworld series.

This world is a suttle satire and play on words, 


LW


----------



## lwhitehead

Well the other novel series idea is based 17th century world in 21th timeframe, a world which I mainly shine a light on the Pirates, inspired by Discworld and Monkey island PC game series. 

it will have satire and suttle wordplay and puns,


This is one I need help with currently.

LW


----------



## Bayview

Writing is hard work for just about everybody; if you have added challenges, it will be even more hard work for you.

It's not enough to _want_ to be a "heavyweight" writer - you have to actually do the work to make it happen.

And it's definitely not enough to have loads of great ideas. Ideas are a dime a dozen. You have to turn the ideas into something, and doing that, of course, is hard work.


So... if you want to be a writer, set yourself some goals, and then meet them. If you _don't_ meet them, take a good hard look at what got in the way. Then either deal with the obstacles or accept that you don't really want to be a writer that much.

I mean, I'd love to be an Olympic athlete. It seems like an incredible experience, I'd love the acclaim, I know it would be great for my health... but I don't want to put the work in. I don't want to spend endless hours training and practicing and sacrificing. So it's not going to happen for me. Oh well.

How much do you want to be a writer?


----------



## lwhitehead

One of reasons that stop me Writing is the Sue Factor, what parts of my Writing would get me into trouble I mean what can I use without getting into trouble.


LW


----------



## Bayview

lwhitehead said:


> One of reasons that stop me Writing is the Sue Factor, what parts of my Writing would get me into trouble I mean what can I use without getting into trouble.
> 
> LW



Like, you're afraid someone will sue you?

I don't think there's any risk at all of someone suing you just because you _write_ something. If you write it and then want to publish it you could run into trouble, depending on what exactly you mean by your work being "inspired by" books and video games. But that's pretty far down the line. I'd suggest you focus on getting something written and polished for now, and worry about publication when you have something publishable.


----------



## lwhitehead

take for example the Gill-Man from Creature of Black Lagoon, I want to create a Sea Race based on them, along with Merfolk, types of Sea Monsters.


LW


----------



## Bayview

lwhitehead said:


> take for example the Gill-Man from Creature of Black Lagoon, I want to create a Sea Race based on them, along with Merfolk, types of Sea Monsters.
> 
> 
> LW



Go for it. Merfolk are popular mythology and shouldn't be an issue, and while you shouldn't likely refer _explicitly_ to the Creature from the Black Lagoon, a human with gills is hardly distinctive--I've seen it lots of places.

Most importantly - stop looking for excuses. Get to work. Writing isn't going to just happen. You have to _do it_​.


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi LW.
You have kinda hit on something of the philosophy behind the writer. Why bother? Especially when it is a tough ask for someone who has a perception/communication restriction. Well that is down to the writer. Most writers are freaks of one sort or another, it is a peculiar activity.

I wouldn't get hung up on being sued. They ain't going to come for you unless you make a lot of money out of whatever you write. 50 Shades was a fan fiction work and she got away with it. Besides, you can always run a manuscript past a lawyer before publishing.

As to what to write, well... You write what you like. Don't worry if its pants, we all start writing rubbish and progress to average, a lucky few get  to excellent. I was struck by the popularity of Bernard Cornwall's Sharpe series, very popular and rather poorly written. What sells is frequently only 3 star.

Good luck
BC


----------



## lwhitehead

The Sharpe series is Written to a Formella style, Cornwell writes like he is baking a Cake, My GPS short for the General Pixie System consised of Pixie of ether sex in a binnacle lamp hanging by the ship's pilot wheel. Some people on another forum have pointed out that this is Disney Tinkerbell. 

Now the other area I might be sued from is estate of Terry P creator of Discworld, how each Discworld book few pages have notes in each end, this is type of writing I want to do in that style.

My Pirate world with Six Seas, the 17th Century world in 21th Century timeframe, 


LW


----------



## Bayview

lwhitehead said:


> The Sharpe series is Written to a Formella style, Cornwell writes like he is baking a Cake, My GPS short for the General Pixie System consised of Pixie of ether sex in a binnacle lamp hanging by the ship's pilot wheel. Some people on another forum have pointed out that this is Disney Tinkerbell.
> 
> Now the other area I might be sued from is estate of Terry P creator of Discworld, how each Discworld book few pages have notes in each end, this is type of writing I want to do in that style.
> 
> My Pirate world with Six Seas, the 17th Century world in 21th Century timeframe,
> 
> 
> LW



I would just write. You're worrying about things that are very, very unlikely to be problems, and if they are problems they'll be solvable with rewrites.

I think you'll have a lot of work to do in order to produce something publishable, and until that happens none of this matters at all. Stop looking for excuses. Write.


----------



## Terry D

lwhitehead said:


> The Sharpe series is Written to a Formella style, Cornwell writes like he is baking a Cake, My GPS short for the General Pixie System consised of Pixie of ether sex in a binnacle lamp hanging by the ship's pilot wheel. Some people on another forum have pointed out that this is Disney Tinkerbell.
> 
> Now the other area I might be sued from is estate of Terry P creator of Discworld, how each Discworld book few pages have notes in each end, this is type of writing I want to do in that style.
> 
> My Pirate world with Six Seas, the 17th Century world in 21th Century timeframe,
> 
> 
> LW



I agree with the good folks above, stop worrying about getting in trouble for what you write and just write it. You won't get in any sort of legal grief unless you tell the very same story as someone else (copyright), use their words (plagiarism), or write something untrue, or malicious, about a real person (slander and libel). No one can sue you for the structure of your book, that's not protected. Readers might get annoyed if they think your ideas are unoriginal, but there are many many unoriginal stories on the market.


----------



## lwhitehead

I plan to have Two Authors in my world with the Pirate section, that how I explain for the Discworld style of writing, Captain Charles Johnson is the Writer I just but my Name above his, (Hehehe)


Captain Johnson has sailed the Six Seas of this world gathering stories of it,

Port Lucre is his Home, 

I got figure out what tech level this world has, unlike Discworld it doesn't have 19th Century touches, 


LW


----------



## lwhitehead

The other Writing setting I want to work is my series inspired by A Song of Ice and Fire, a Hard Fantasy series based on Renaissance Italy, Which I would like help on. Is the Writing style of Song of Ice and Fire a POV in each Chapter would one get sued if used it.

LW


----------



## bazz cargo

Nope. Revolving chapters have been used plenty of times by different authors.

 And fantasy fiction is not TP's. You can write your pirate work without worry, just don't have any similar names in it.


----------



## moderan

lwhitehead said:


> The other Writing setting I want to work is my series inspired by A Song of Ice and Fire, a Hard Fantasy series based on Renaissance Italy, Which I would like help on. Is the Writing style of Song of Ice and Fire a POV in each Chapter would one get sued if used it.
> 
> LW



That's great. Go ahead and write it then, and see how you are at it. It's fantastic to be ambitious, but writing is hard, as some others have said. It's a tough dollar, and wanting to become a superstar is chutzpah, but charming. 
Write. I dislike the actual typing part, but I love telling stories. So I type somewhere around thirty hours a week.
I'll tell you -- character is way more important than setting. Work on making real people for your pieces. Develop your skills in that direction. Become the writer your ideals already are. 
Autism doesn't prevent you from working. You do that yourself. I have a bit of Asperger's myself. Some other posters have or have had the condition. I don't know if they're full-time writers._ I am_. It's a tough gig and doesn't pay well. I write a weekly column that pays me less than bagging groceries would, for the number of hours that I put into it, _because I won't look bad in print_. Being a journal hack doesn't take away one's pride in craft. I write science fiction, horror, noir, and what people these days call weird fiction, for fun, mostly, because it doesn't pay so well. And, not to blow my own horn, but I'm good at what I do. _So is everybody else in the marketplace_. And there are _a lot_ of people that _really are writers_ out there.
Writing, and getting better, will build your confidence. Get a thicker skin. You're going to have editors. They will tear you in little pieces. And you're gonna hafta like it. Cuz otherwise you won't get any money, and they will not publish you, and you might as well roll up those dreams and smoke them. That's the business. The average full-time writer makes about 10K American, per annum, and has a full-time job.
(I'm five years into it. My full-time job is US SSDI. The math tells you that I live frugally. I sold 4700 copies of my first book, most of them straight-up person-to-person direct sales. I take my tablet and a usb cord everywhere. Three bucks gets you a copy. It used to be a buck but I'm greedy.
You get it? Be opportunistic. Try to assess your skills dispassionately. I'm a talker. I will talk about my books at the drop of a hat, all day long. So I do. To cab drivers and people at the checkout line and people on the bus. My doctors, their staffs, and just about anyone else that looks coherent. I have direct sales experience. It works for me. I'm building to convention attendance, where I can hawk to my heart's content. Bored yet? This is what writing is. Not just typing, but the whole thing. It takes commitment on a cellular level to make the effort. It really does.)
Learn your craft. Build an audience. Be your dreams. Work your ass off. Because in the end, you have to produce to be there when opportunity calls. *And that's the only way to do it*.


----------



## lwhitehead

The Third area of Time to play with is the Napoleonic Era,  Now there are Two ideas one is a Hard Fantasy version of the Napoleonic Wars, with a Half Elf Character fighting in the British like National Army, The French nation are Elves, there are Two types the old Nobles and Royal House are High Elf while the Commoners are based on the Drow, my version of N Bonaparte is Bastard of these Two Elven Races. While my Half Elf character's Father is a member of this world version of House of Bourbon.

The other idea is that the Frankenstien Monster fight's in the British Army,he was created in 1805 Swiss or Germany,

LW


----------



## moderan

You should go talk to kunox. Clearly you're cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Bayview

Not so much a dissenting perspective from moderan's, but a different one...

I write part time. It's a hobby. I've never direct-sold a piece of work in my life, I suck at (and hate) all things related to sales and promo. I write about ten hours a week, in a good week. And I make about twice as much from writing in a year as I would if I were working a full-time job at minimum wage.

There are lots of different paths to making money as a writer, and it's fine to pick the one that compliments your own strengths.

But the one thing that's going to be in common between all the potential paths is that you have to _write_. Having ideas is fun and easy (for most people). But until you write them down, you aren't actually _writing_, you know? No matter what approach you take to selling your work, you need to have actual work to sell before any of them make sense.

So, pick an idea. Develop it. Write it. Fix it. Get it beta-ed and critiqued. Decide if it's worth trying to sell. If so, try to sell it. Either way, go back to the start and pick another idea.

You can't be a writer without writing.

Write.


----------



## lwhitehead

Who?,

LW


----------



## Bayview

lwhitehead said:


> Who?,
> 
> LW



What?


----------



## lwhitehead

Um the other reason why I can never seem to Write my series is that I can't stay interested for very long do to being an Aspie, now I switch back to my American Civil War fought in a Space Opera setting inspired David Weber's Honor series, 

My main character is based on Robert E Lee, Earth: is the Union, my Imperial like Colonies:CSA 


LW


----------



## Raleigh Daniels Jr

lwhitehead said:


> Um the other reason why I can never seem to Write my series is that I can't stay interested for very long do to being an Aspie, now I switch back to my American Civil War fought in a Space Opera setting inspired David Weber's Honor series,
> 
> My main character is based on Robert E Lee, Earth: is the Union, my Imperial like Colonies:CSA
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God! I MUST RESIST. MUST. RESIST. MUST. RESIST!!!!!!!!!
> LW


----------



## lwhitehead

It's Military Science Fiction that I want to write, so that's were I need help with 


LW


----------



## lwhitehead

The Bar I have to Beat is David Weber's Honor series, it so successful and I on the other hand have no talent for Writing, you seen my Grammer skills, I'm like that Musican in the movie Mozart who can recinze Talent but has none of his own.


LW


----------



## Jack of all trades

lwhitehead said:


> The Bar I have to Beat is David Weber's Honor series, it so successful and I on the other hand have no talent for Writing, you seen my Grammer skills, I'm like that Musican in the movie Mozart who can recinze Talent but has none of his own.
> 
> 
> LW



Stop comparing yourself to others! You are different. Unique. What you write will be different. And different is not necessarily better or worse. If any of your favorite authors rewrote a book, it would be different than the original.

Focus on being the best writer you can be! Be inspired, sure. But resist the urge to compare.


----------



## Ultraroel

lwhitehead said:


> The Bar I have to Beat is David Weber's Honor series, it so successful and I on the other hand have no talent for Writing, you seen my Grammer skills, I'm like that Musican in the movie Mozart who can recinze Talent but has none of his own.
> 
> LW


So I repeat.. Why not recognize your own talents and your own shortcomings and instead of whining, either learn the craft by practicing (Never giving up WILL reap rewards) or by hiring someone to write out your ideas in a readable format.. This circlejerk of whining will never get anything done, except giving you excuses to not really finish anything.


----------



## lwhitehead

So Your saying that too sigh, I can't afford what you stated. 


LW


----------



## Jack of all trades

lwhitehead said:


> So Your saying that too sigh, I can't afford what you stated.
> 
> 
> LW



What is it you can't afford?


----------



## Ultraroel

Then work hard, practice hard and learn what you need to learn. Stop pretending to be the victim of your disease, instead take your responsibility and do what you want to do instead of letting it prevent you from doing what you want to do


----------



## Annoying kid

I was diagnosed with Aspergers SYndrome in 2009 and forget about it. Autism isn't a factor in this at all. Why? Because I've seen your mentality with people who don't have autism. People who get obsessed with the classics and who want to try and be as good as that immediately and who are crushed when they fall short. I've seen it before and people who think that way tend to quit. There was one person who wrote in _archaic english_, bad archaic, which made it extremely difficult to read. That masked the fact that they had neglected the basics of storytelling in many ways, and instead devoted their energy to sounding smarter than they were and superficially coming across as "classic". When they got criticized, they quit for a long time.

Throw out all those ideas of Napoleonic or Renaissance Italy fantasy and all those complex ideas. THat can come later. Choose one simple idea, and just focus on finishing that. You have enough to do with learning English and improving your craft. You must avoid the trap that by incorporating history so much, you begin to believe you are being "classic" and "cultured", while your writing skills remain underdeveloped.


----------



## lwhitehead

Well being Aspie you should know about the attention span problem, I can't learn again.


LW


----------



## Annoying kid

lwhitehead said:


> Well being Aspie you should know about the attention span problem, I can't learn again.
> 
> 
> LW



My attention span is crap outside of my special interest. But when it comes to writing and art, I have a huge attention span. 

Isn't writing your special interest? Normally Autistic people can't get enough of the subject that interests them.


----------



## lwhitehead

Yes and No, I like reading to point of a Bibolphile, but I'm a visual learner I can't listen properly. This is why I read at greater level then I write. 

I was taught badly being an Aspie was the Third diagnosed it was First Autism, then ADD finally an Aspie, through most of my Schooling it was special classes were they warehoused all the handicaped people. This is why I refur to my School Years as my Years of Hell.

These are the tings have have endless attention span, Video Games, RPGs, History Books, 

LW


----------



## Theglasshouse

If attention span is a problem buy a kindle. It magnifies the text and reads it for you. You can send documents to the kindle with an application. A computerized voice reads documents such as stories. They sometimes sell it for 50 dollars but you have good advice here.


----------



## sas

Theglasshouse said:


> If attention span is a problem buy a kindle. It magnifies the text and reads it for you. You can send documents to the kindle with an application. A computerized voice reads documents such as stories. They sometimes sell it for 50 dollars but you have good advice here.




Thanks for Kindle info. I have old Kindle, so did not know the new ones read for you and can accept docs. I assume it only reads what you can buy at Kindle store. I'm interested for my ADHD granddaughter with dyslexia. Thanks.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am glad you found this advice useful. Yes that's the newest latest kindle fire with 7 or 8 display with Alexa which has this assisstive technology.  They have 2 sizes of the display. They have special font ( open dyslexic, and others for dyslexia) also and it links with audible. Most books should be supported for the computerized voice, not always audible the company's human speech narrator but when it is has a human voice of a professional narrator. It should be helpful for anyone who says to have a short attention span, in addition to reading it to you. With audible it highlights the text as it speaks.


----------



## sas

I've sent this information on to my daughter. Thank you, Glasshouse. sas


----------



## Theglasshouse

You are welcome she could always look at reviews in Amazon, or pc magazine maybe, and YouTube to make sure she likes what the product does and how the artifical voice sounds when it doesn't use audible. ( which can increase the price of some books by a lot depending on the book).


----------



## sas

Theglasshouse said:


> You are welcome she could always look at reviews in Amazon, or pc magazine maybe, and YouTube to make sure she likes what the product does and how the artifical voice sounds when it doesn't use audible. ( which can increase the price of some books by a lot depending on the book).




Many people around me speak in artificial voices. Snobs abound. Thanks, again.


----------



## moderan

lwhitehead said:


> Yes and No, I like reading to point of a Bibolphile, but I'm a visual learner I can't listen properly. This is why I read at greater level then I write.
> 
> I was taught badly being an Aspie was the Third diagnosed it was First Autism, then ADD finally an Aspie, through most of my Schooling it was special classes were they warehoused all the handicaped people. This is why I refur to my School Years as my Years of Hell.
> 
> These are the tings have have endless attention span, Video Games, RPGs, History Books,
> 
> LW



The problem is that you spend more time making excuses than actually writing. This isn't going to gain you respect or get books written.
People come up to my table at conventions and tell me their world-shaking book ideas. That's your tribe.
I don't mean to be mean. But I have Asperger's, ADD, and a list of medical issues longer than the table of contents for a flash fiction anthology. I am permanently disabled and subsist on SSDI (which gives me time to create) plus the proceeds from book and story sales. I'm so broke I can't pass gas but I can cash a reality check. I've sold 60 short stories and around 9000 books in three years.
There's no reason why you can't do similarly, or better, except that you don't make the effort.


----------



## lwhitehead

Well that if I could pay atention to Write, and have better Grammer.


Still also find outlets that would buy my work,


LW


----------



## moderan

*eyeroll*
LV, this is a broken record. You don't or won't do the work it takes to get your work to the point where people would even consider buying it, and you throw more pity parties than Puddles the Clown. Do the work. Go ahead. Write something and post it here for people to read, so that you can at least get some honest feedback.
This stuff is just sad, man. Do the work. Come up with a character, a plot, a resolution. Start small.


----------



## moderan




----------



## VonBradstein

lwhitehead said:


> Do you know why Writing is so hard for me,
> 
> 
> First off I've got Aspergers
> 
> 
> Second my posting some of you have stated that English isn't my First speech, it's is.
> 
> 
> Do you think I like typing Oatmeal, it's goop even when I used MS Works 95.
> 
> I want to create such worlds and settings but most I seem to do is rip stuff off.
> 
> 
> LW



Hi Whitehead,

First off, I think it’s brave of you to admit your personal limitations in an open forum. I have a younger brother with extreme autism and while different to aspergers I am well aware of the way a mental condition along such lines inhibits creativity. 

Second, I don’t know if perhaps I missed it but I didn’t really get a sense in reading this post of why you want to be a writer. What is your goal and why is it something you want? This is important because a lot of people like the idea of something - being a rock star, an actor, etc - but the actual process not so much. It is something I would suggest you consider.

If it’s money and fame you want, first of all it’s worth understanding you probably won’t get it. Certainly not both. While nobody ever wants to say never, going into writing expecting to be the next JK Rowling or whatever is like getting into football and expecting to win the super bowl. It’s not even just the fact you may not have the ability - because you might - but there are other factors. You need to work extremely hard, be disciplined, be blessed with an almost unhealthy obsession for improvement, and finally you need to be a little bit lucky you come up with a solid idea people really get excited enough about.

If your goal is simply to write well, that’s probably something a mentor can help with. I would also suggest perhaps attending a few classes. I don’t get a sense from your postings that you have a great command of written English - yet - so understand this is a two way street. I respectfully disagree with the talk of ghostwriters. Yes it’s an option but it’s not really going to help you be a respected writer. It’s also, probably, not going to give you that precious rewarding feeling of actually completing a book yourself. Finally, it’s expensive. So unless you care little for your improvement at the craft, only want to play at being a writer, and are only interested in financial gain (which is still not guaranteed by a ghostwriter by the way) I would say don’t bother.

I would suggest using what resources you have on reading - a lot - and whatever’s left on grammar tutoring with the goal of getting to a place in terms of skill and attitude where somebody might feel inclined to mentor you. If your resources really are limited I would spend your time writing and posting work for critique, rather than on complaints. If you cannot bring yourself to do this basic stuff then writing probably isn’t for you and I would quit while you are ahead.

VB


----------



## VonBradstein

lwhitehead said:


> Yes and No, I like reading to point of a Bibolphile, but I'm a visual learner I can't listen properly. This is why I read at greater level then I write.
> 
> I was taught badly being an Aspie was the Third diagnosed it was First Autism, then ADD finally an Aspie, through most of my Schooling it was special classes were they warehoused all the handicaped people. This is why I refur to my School Years as my Years of Hell.
> 
> These are the tings have have endless attention span, Video Games, RPGs, History Books,
> 
> LW



There’s nothing that says a great reader makes for a great writer. There are thousands of good readers who cannot write well. The fact you love books is a great start point as most if not all excellent writers also love to read, but correlation does not equal causation. It also misses the really vital ingredient of hard work. 

There’s only one way to know for sure. Put away the video games, sit down, write something - anything - make sure it’s your best and then have somebody read it. I would personally be happy to critique you, as I’m sure a number of folks here would.


----------



## lwhitehead

Can't most Video Games give me ideas for Writing or at least make me hit the History Books.

LW


----------



## moderan

Nothing can make you do what you're not willing to do in the first place.


----------



## Jack of all trades

lwhitehead said:


> Can't most Video Games give me ideas for Writing or at least make me hit the History Books.
> 
> LW



The answer to this question is not here. The members who respond don't have the answer, either. The answer to the question you pose lies within you, and only you. Anyone else who tries to answer that question is either an egotistical fool or giving you the answer for whether he/she is inspired. Nothing more.

Are you inspired by video games? Do you want to write or investigate history? If the answer is "yes", then go with it. It works for you. If it doesn't, even if it inspires hundreds of thousands of other people, it still won't inspire you. In that case, you have to look elsewhere for inspiration.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I'll insert one of my comments in an attempt to help you decide what to do. The full version of Grammarly has good features which is expensive but going to try to get it myself. For free the Hemingway app helps writers who have trouble to rewrite their sentences. Spellchecking is important but I think the missing features is what you could need. The missing syntax in my sentences is my problem (fragments). I notice bad word choices made as well are a problem which you sometimes seem to have in your work.

(for free)
http://www.hemingwayapp.com
The advantage of this application is described on the webpage. Since I suffer from enjambment it spots it right away. And has some other good features. So when you are reading out loud, and have a sentence that is complex this simplifies the process.
Passive voice is detected. Active is recommended. Adverb use is checked. 

But Grammarly is probably the best aspies can probably have at their disposal. Christmas is around the corner if you want to correct your English it might be your best bet. I thought I didn't need it but after proofreading and reading out loud my sentences I realized that it is something I need. The full version as expected is better than the free version. It's not very affordable but will get it this Christmas. Since I have many needs as do my family. I inserted my story and got more mistakes that time around (today) when I checked.

(try your best and I agree with jack of all trades even though life can be tough and harsh for people with disabilities).

My very last story I wrote has mistakes I didn't see the one which I workshopped and people go lost reading. Which is why I think I can recommend it. (heart music)

https://www.englishsoftware.org/trynow.html

Enter your story for a deep check for free here, this is the same company as Grammarly.

I thought of this today, I apologize if I was not helpful last time (I am not a professional speech therapist). But this is probably the best way to check if your story gets flagged for mistakes. That said try it at your own risk. Still, I do have Aspergers that makes me slower to check my work in English so that experience is being used here.

Then if you want have someone check your work after you correct something. I think they have a free trial.


----------



## sas

Thank you, Glasshouse. I want to get for my granddaughter with ADHD & dyslexia. I offered Grammarly to my niece, when you mentioned it before, but she showed no interest. She could not get into 4 year college this past fall. I offered to pay for tutors. No response from her. You can lead a nag to water, but.... 

You, on the other hand, are inspirational.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Thank you. I know you do want the best for your niece. Here's my attempt to convince you niece but I wish I knew more about dyslexia. 

She might need a book like this to motivate her, probably not the only book on the subject but parents forget these books exist and do have better information than on the internet is written by experts: Dyslexia Surviving Succeeding at College

Reading is key to academic success.

Writing is also key to academic success. There's a research program in education ongoing called writing across the curriculum. If you do not know how to write essays which require grammar skills then your grades won't be their best even if you put effort. They have put such a big focus on it in schools to prepare for college. Writing centers do exist for a reason and ivy league schools put a focus on writing skills as well more so much more than other schools (can be googled). I suggest she try something with Grammarly before she makes a decision not to use it. I know you told me she has dyslexia and probably has a different way to seeing the language probably different to me. To motivate her I don't know what do. Other than recommending her that there are some special ed programs in college, I think there are even available for people with didn't do well in school (in some school books for academic admission to schools they explain how life is like with Aspergers and dyslexia, maybe you should buy your daughter such a book). If you disclose if you have a very important disability. Dyslexia exists in many degrees of how bad it can be and I did think I have it. I suggest you get her a book on preparing for college for people with dyslexia. Or have someone help her read it if not on kindle. This will give her some motivation maybe. Since she thinks she won't do well in school. It's about high expectations and attitude and getting help from parents and teachers to help your daughter. This needs support since college is life-changing and requires much more effort than school.

When I first sat in a speech therapist's office she was busy teaching me how to communicate with people in everyday life. She never told me what problem I had other than treating me for Aspergers. She just wanted money and it was 200 hundred dollars every session 2-3 days a month. Don't remember. 

I randomly read a comment when perusing the internet some days ago by an aspie that programs are making her life much easier to overcome her grammar difficulties.

Then I thought to myself it makes sense they designed Grammarly for people who struggle with verbal skills. 

Unfortunately, I do not know a program besides Grammarly that can be used recommended for dyslexia and wish the ones that I knew off were affordable. I suggest she apply to a school that has support for learning and special education students.
*The K&W Guide to Colleges for Students with Learning Differences, 13th Edition: 353 Schools with Programs or Services for Students with ADHD, ASD, or Learning Disabilities (College Admissions Guides)*

The advantage is some universities have experts in the area of the disability and may have expensive equipment installed on computers, can help you and can make accommodations.

http://dyslexia.yale.edu/resources/dyslexic-kids-adults/college-planning/

Another book is how to get admitted with a disability. I remember I had seen a book on Amazon on getting admitted to college with mental disabilities written by people with Aspergers. I don't know where it is anymore, I lost sight of it. That you could get in under the condition that you keep your GPA at a certain range. Do some more research and I am sure your niece could succeed in some way. I hope my sharing of this information was helpful. (based on my research on disabilities and based on some of my life experiences trying to look for solutions to my problem)


----------



## sas

Thank you, Glasshouse. You are a wealth of information. 

My previous comment was a bit confusing. I was talking about two different girls. One is my niece who hasn't any known disabilities. She never takes help or advice regarding academics. I no longer give a shit. Her grandmother told her when Sas stops caring you should be worried. Well, hope she's worried. 

I now focus entirely upon my granddaughter who does have disability affecting reading. She has seen a private tutor for 6 years. (she is 12). She now has Dragon to dictate her papers. She was dumbing down her vocabulary because of spelling errors when she wrote long hand. She has college vocabulary and high IQ. It drove me mad that how she wrote was not how she spoke, which was impressive. For extra curricular she, on her own volition, signed up for debate club, instead of volleyball, which she loved. I was surprised. That's my gal! 

If you were in my family, I'd be damn impressed with you, too.  Thanks again. sas


----------



## creative_mind

One of the reasons why I am so bad at writing is because I think about too many things in the same thing and I cannot explain my thoughts properly because I get confused. It is not only when I write, sometimes when I speak as well. I always have to check at least 10 times what I've written, just to be sure that people are going to understand it.  But I completely agree with your statements, reading is the key to writing! :salut:


----------



## Annoying kid

creative_mind said:


> One of the reasons why I am so bad at writing is because I think about too many things in the same thing and I cannot explain my thoughts properly because I get confused. It is not only when I write, sometimes when I speak as well. I always have to check at least 10 times what I've written, just to be sure that people are going to understand it.  But I completely agree with your statements, reading is the key to writing! :salut:



In some ways, but in other ways it's really not. As I said before, I've seen someone just like the OP, who read alot of high literature or classics voraciously and what ends up happening is they become so used to seeing that high standard, that  beginner level writing becomes offensive to their eye. They literally can't stand it. So they consider themselves failures because they can't pull off the unbelievably complex classical  style epics they've been wanting to tell. Add the frustration from spending a long time believing reading is the key to improvement, only to find not much improvement has actually taken place.


----------



## VonBradstein

Annoying kid said:


> In some ways, but in other ways it's really not. As I said before, I've seen someone just like the OP, who read alot of high literature or classics voraciously and what ends up happening is they become so used to seeing that high standard, that  beginner level writing becomes offensive to their eye. They literally can't stand it. So they consider themselves failures because they can't pull off the unbelievably complex classical  style epics they've been wanting to tell. Add the frustration from spending a long time believing reading is the key to improvement, only to find not much improvement has actually taken place.



I'm not sure I've ever encountered anybody like who you have described, however if such a person exists I would strongly argue the attitude is the problem - not their reading habits.

There's a great section in Stephen King's "On Writing" where he talks about this very issue at length. I won't quote from it, only to say it really is as simple as "if you don't have time to read you don't have time to write". So I would suggest simply the fact somebody like him is saying that suggests its probably worth listening to. 

I will say from my own experience that what I get the most from reading (besides enjoyment) is seeing different methods used for effectively telling a story. There's a kind of 'ah ha' I still get from seeing a scene, perhaps even something relatively 'done before' (a sex scene, a murder, etc) constructed in a way that is different. I like reading good dialogue and seeing how a relationship, whatever it is, can be brought to life. A lot of this learning is subconscious and rather vague, but it has value. There is also tremendous value sometimes in simply seeing words written on a page in a literary fashion.

Perhaps over-developing the critical muscle can lead to an intolerance for anything of a 'lower level'. Again, though, that's an attitude issue if it occurs in a beginner writer. It has nothing to do with reading vs. not reading. You must read. Must. If your approach is to read Don Quixote and then demand that from yourself, you're doing it wrong. If that's how you approach your selection of reading material - to believe yourself to be comparable with the best of the best - then you're setting yourself up for failure. Nobody had ever written that well before, and nobody will again.

Me, myself, I know well what I am capable of at this juncture, and even have a vague (yet changeable) idea of what I might be capable of in the distant future. Writing on the level of Marcel Proust or William Shakespeare or even somebody like Ian McEwan is probably not in the stars - but I still read their stuff. I still enjoy it, and I learn from it. I cannot understand the mentality of anybody who would not.

I generally advocate that any writer ought to spend roughly the same amount of time on reading as writing. I'm not saying that's an exact deal breaker, but it's pretty damn close. If you only have an hour of free time each day, I suggest rather than spending that full hour writing that you spend thirty minutes reading and then thirty minutes writing. If you have two hours, an hour of both. Reading time is not wasted time, its nourishment. And if that's a difficult or burdensome requirement you probably are in the wrong field.


----------



## Annoying kid

> I'm not sure I've ever encountered anybody like who you have described,



You've encountered the OP have you not. He  is in despair because he can't write like what he's used to reading, not because he can't write at all. The proof; look at what he wants to write and the one he's struggling with right now:

First he admits the problem is trying to emulate other well known writers. Which is the exact thing the writer I encountered was doing. Wanting to write like "the classics."



> Well my other problem is that most of my ideas seems to be ripping off other well known Writers, Such as the Gunslinger series. Know that last type of people to think that they were Knight Errants were WW1 Fighter Pilots, they painted there Aeroplane's side like a coat of arms on a Shield and they tryied to behave like Knights of the sky.





> _
> Well the other novel series idea is based 17th century world in 21th timeframe, a world which I mainly shine a light on the Pirates, inspired by Discworld and Monkey island PC game series.
> 
> it will have satire and suttle wordplay and puns,
> 
> This is one I need help with currently. - OP
> _



Here yet again he wants something - like- some media or book he read: 



> ake for example the Gill-Man from Creature of Black Lagoon, I want to create a Sea Race based on them, along with Merfolk, types of Sea Monsters.



Again he wants something - like - something else already out there, with all its complexity:



> it's just I see something like Wolfenstsien New Order or Man in High Castle TV series and I want to create my own Alt history series, it's the details that hook me and that's the bar I got to beat so to speak.




Hear that language? "The bar I *got* to beat" 

Yet again:




> Now the other area I might be sued from is estate of Terry P creator of Discworld, how each Discworld book few pages have notes in each end, this is type of writing I want to do in that style.



Yet again something - like - something else:



> The other Writing setting I want to work is my series inspired by A Song of Ice and Fire, a Hard Fantasy series based on Renaissance Italy, Which I would like help on. Is the Writing style of Song of Ice and Fire a POV in each Chapter would one get sued if used it



Now he's bringing Napoleon and Frankenstein into it: 


> The Third area of Time to play with is the Napoleonic Era, Now there are Two ideas one is a Hard Fantasy version of the Napoleonic Wars, with a Half Elf Character fighting in the British like National Army, The French nation are Elves, there are Two types the old Nobles and Royal House are High Elf while the Commoners are based on the Drow, my version of N Bonaparte is Bastard of these Two Elven Races. While my Half Elf character's Father is a member of this world version of House of Bourbon.
> 
> The other idea is that the Frankenstien Monster fight's in the British Army,he was created in 1805 Swiss or Germany,



Yet again :



> he other reason why I can never seem to Write my series is that I can't stay interested for very long do to being an Aspie, now I switch back to my American Civil War fought in a Space Opera setting inspired David Weber's Honor series,
> 
> My main character is based on Robert E Lee, Earth: is the Union, my Imperial like Colonies:CSA



He's gotten so into reading and consuming media that he wants his ideas to be like these many other things he's read, while at the same time having anxiety about copying too much for fear of lawsuit: 



> One of reasons that stop me Writing is the Sue Factor, what parts of my Writing would get me into trouble I mean what can I use without getting into trouble.



So he's already created this balancing act for himself, and through getting too deeply into consuming other books and media, he's always looking to emulate, and replicate work of high standard. Therefore his attempts inevitably fall way short. 

He has to adjust his expectations to what he's capable of producing. 

How about he forgets all the above and he writes - like - himself.

You write - like- you.

And I write - like- me. 

Whatever happened to that.


----------



## Bayview

VonBradstein said:


> I generally advocate that any writer ought to spend roughly the same amount of time on reading as writing. I'm not saying that's an exact deal breaker, but it's pretty damn close. If you only have an hour of free time each day, I suggest rather than spending that full hour writing that you spend thirty minutes reading and then thirty minutes writing. If you have two hours, an hour of both. Reading time is not wasted time, its nourishment. And if that's a difficult or burdensome requirement you probably are in the wrong field.



People are probably getting tired of my "not necessarily" posts, but... too bad! Because...

Not necessarily. I certainly agree that being a reader, in general, is important for writers. But there _are_ people (like me!) who are inclined to "binge", both for reading and writing. If I only have an hour a day, I'll likely do promo or business stuff or something not directly related to reading _or_ writing, because an hour a day just isn't enough for me to really sink into my groove for either. Well, it's fine if I'm reading a book I'm not really enjoying. I can read a few chapters before bed and carry on.

But if I love what I'm reading, I want to immerse myself in it. I want to wake up and reach for the book first thing, read it while I'm eating breakfast, curl up in a chair and read all morning, eat lunch with the book in front of me, etc. etc.

Same with writing. If I'm in the groove, which is where I'm most productive, I'm certainly not going to cut myself off half-way through my session in order to read something that will pull me out of my writing world and try to drag me into a different world.

I'm not saying my way is the only way or the best way, but it's certainly a _fun_ way, and it works pretty well for me. If you're a writer who thrives on discipline and either doesn't worry about immersing yourself in your worlds or else is able to instantly immerse yourself, then the 1/2 time to each approach may make sense. But there are other kinds of writers out there!


----------



## bdcharles

Annoying kid said:


> So he's already created this balancing act for himself, and through getting too deeply into consuming other books and media, he's always looking to emulate, and replicate work of high standard. Therefore his attempts inevitably fall way short.
> 
> He has to adjust his expectations to what he's capable of producing.
> 
> How about he forgets all the above and he writes - like - himself.
> 
> You write - like- you.
> 
> And I write - like- me.
> 
> Whatever happened to that.



I think it is a good thing that the OP or whoever it is, is seeing where their writing is falling short, in their eyes. It shows commitment to standards, a willingness to improve, and above all an honesty that means the writing could well improve. How to do it though? I personally don't think I could do it consciously, but would rather have to read (or have read) to the point where the words and the voice seep into my DNA and come out in my work that way. When a writer gets to the point of having conversations in their head that is in the sort of voice they want to write in, then they could well be on their way. Yes you may occasionally see recognisable nuggets of your semi-digested favourite authors in the mix, but just stir it up a bit when you do.


----------



## PiP

lwhitehead said:


> Do you know why Writing is so hard for me,
> 
> 
> First off I've got Aspergers



I am dyslexic. I don't write how I think because the words don't translate onto the page; I've accepted this. I have also accepted I will never be able to fully translate my thoughts into the written word because basically the wiring between my brain and fingers is faulty. If I studied as many books on writing as were written, it would not make that much difference because the writing becomes mechanical/clinical rather than creative. Writing has meter and flow. I can't achieve this balance. So maybe you have the same problem in that you are looking for perfection when in reality it is not achievable 



Annoying kid said:


> You've encountered the OP have you not. He  is in despair because he can't write like what he's used to reading, not because he can't write at all. The proof; look at what he wants to write and the one he's struggling with right now:
> 
> First he admits the problem is trying to emulate other well known writers. Which is the exact thing the writer I encountered was doing. Wanting to write like "the classics."



Well, we'd all like to write like to emulate well-known writers. While we recognise our limitations we also need to be honest with ourselves and maybe accept, despite our best efforts, we are who we are and find other ways to be creative. If we can't write novels then write short stories... if we can't write short stories without a huge about of editing write poetry. That said, writing poetry is *not* a walk in the park either - it's complex. However, poetry does teach you how to focus and express thoughts in a certain way especially when using extended metaphors, figurative language, meter etc. Poetry can teach you so much. 

People can judge you by  how you write as opposed to what you think and try to express.

The problem is simple 




> He has to adjust his expectations to what he's capable of producing.



Agree.

ETA: and that is not because I am a defeatist - far from it. It's like me saying one day I am going to be a brain surgeon... could I? No... I have essential tremor and my hands shake. God grant me the serenity etc etc...

At the end of the day it's only the OP who can decide what is achievable, so if he wants to remove the mountain with a teaspoon to clear a path in order  to achieve his goal, so be it.


----------



## VonBradstein

Bayview said:


> People are probably getting tired of my "not necessarily" posts, but... too bad! Because...
> 
> Not necessarily. I certainly agree that being a reader, in general, is important for writers. But there _are_ people (like me!) who are inclined to "binge", both for reading and writing. If I only have an hour a day, I'll likely do promo or business stuff or something not directly related to reading _or_ writing, because an hour a day just isn't enough for me to really sink into my groove for either. Well, it's fine if I'm reading a book I'm not really enjoying. I can read a few chapters before bed and carry on.
> 
> But if I love what I'm reading, I want to immerse myself in it. I want to wake up and reach for the book first thing, read it while I'm eating breakfast, curl up in a chair and read all morning, eat lunch with the book in front of me, etc. etc.
> 
> Same with writing. If I'm in the groove, which is where I'm most productive, I'm certainly not going to cut myself off half-way through my session in order to read something that will pull me out of my writing world and try to drag me into a different world.
> 
> I'm not saying my way is the only way or the best way, but it's certainly a _fun_ way, and it works pretty well for me. If you're a writer who thrives on discipline and either doesn't worry about immersing yourself in your worlds or else is able to instantly immerse yourself, then the 1/2 time to each approach may make sense. But there are other kinds of writers out there!



So with the '50/50' advice it was not intended as a hard and fast rule for everybody to live day-by-day, or even anybody. It would take a certain special kind of mind who could put down a book at exactly thirty minutes and switch to writing and vice versa. It would also be terribly disrupting and probably make the person in question resent one or the other, which is hardly a good mental state.

I do not read every day, nor write every day. Sometimes I go days without writing (if away from home) and only read. Some days I don't read at all - if I lost my kindle charger or something. The point is it's an aspiration. It's a kind of rule of thumb that, for me, reminds me that once I am done writing my 2000 words or so and am at a natural stopping point that rather than turn on the television or hit up a forum I should go read. We all get lazy or look for quick fixes sometimes. Sometimes we just don't feel like reading. The problem is that in the current age there are so many ways to waste one's time in distraction I find it of value to have a commitment to doing the one thing that can actually help. How often do we hear "I can't figure out how to write..." or "how would you write...". Every single time that kind of question comes up I want to throw books at people, because all of the answers are right there.

There are a few writers historically who have churned out full length novels in four days (sometimes even less) which is nuts, but its fair to say those guys probably didn't read much (or do anything else) when they were 'in the groove'. On the other hand there are writers who are very good but only publish perhaps once every few years. It's probably fair to assume those guys read, researched and planned a great deal, which would likely necessitate a greater focus on reading versus writing. Whatever is fine if it works. The thing is, as far as advice goes, I would look to correlation. The correlation seems to be that those read prolifically and across a wide range of genres tend to find writing well easier. However one breaks it down, there can be some flexibility. But it needs to happen and it needs to be reading too. I have heard it claimed that video games are on equal footing to books. I don't deny that video games are worthy vehicles for story and character but, much like movies and television, I do not see any evidence that they have nearly such good effect for a writer to learn the craft. Logic kind of suggests they wouldn't, also.

There's also a somewhat different take I would like to voice on this, which while may not be directly concerned with the OP is nonetheless relevant to the subject of reading habit: Reading books regularly is not just a matter of being a better writer. It's about supporting the very industry in which you hope to succeed. There is good data to support than while there are more writers than ever there are a stagnating number of readers (particularly in certain genres) and I believe the aspiring author has the moral, as well as the self-serving, obligation to support the industry and other writers by buying and reading books. 

Any suggestion that a writer can succeed by not reading is as senseless as the suggestion that there exist good musicians (or even competent ones) who do not listen to music.


----------



## creative_mind

Annoying kid said:


> In some ways, but in other ways it's really not. As I said before, I've seen someone just like the OP, who read alot of high literature or classics voraciously and what ends up happening is they become so used to seeing that high standard, that beginner level writing becomes offensive to their eye. They literally can't stand it. So they consider themselves failures because they can't pull off the unbelievably complex classical style epics they've been wanting to tell. Add the frustration from spending a long time believing reading is the key to improvement, only to find not much improvement has actually taken place.


You have a fair point. However, it is hard for me to imagine someone that has been reading a lot of high literature and hasn't been able to absorb the style and wording of the materials. I genuinely think that the more you read the greater it influences your way of expressing yourself with reading or writing. From a young age, your brain has been trained to memorize new words and how to arrange them properly. It does it without even giving us the opportunity to recognize it.


----------



## Annoying kid

creative_mind said:


> You have a fair point. However, it is hard for me to imagine someone that has been reading a lot of high literature and hasn't been able to absorb the style and wording of the materials.



He wrote his entire novel in [bad] archaic english in order to sound high classical. It didn't work to say the least. It sounded superficially smart and lofty, but the basics weren't there. Characters has conflicting motivations and alot of telling instead of showing. The reason for that is because so much effort went into sounding smart and a desperate desire to be classical. Because the best books are classical in his eyes, then a classical style must be best. There's barely any left for actual storytelling and no room for storytelling in his own voice.


----------



## creative_mind

Okay got you! :encouragement: Maybe this was a one person's case. I mean, everyone has a different technique of learning new things. I guess with him it didn't work, but with the majority of people out there it can


----------



## Annoying kid

creative_mind said:


> Okay got you! :encouragement: Maybe this was a one person's case. I mean, everyone has a different technique of learning new things. I guess with him it didn't work, but with the majority of people out there it can



The OP can't. If one is reading obcessively expecting to be better at writing and its not working, in fact their expectations are just getting more and more ludicrous, then insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. What's he going to learn from this reading material that he hasn't already? He needs to unlearn his pretenses and write simple stories that he can realistically do, and if he's going to read anything, read examples of those simple stories. 

At the end of the day, does he want to spend his time writing stories he can actually write and reading examples thereof?

Or does he want to spend his days reading high complexity and merely wishing he could do that, while at the same time worrying about copying too much and getting sued? (his words).

Blaming Autism is taking the power to make course corrections out of his hands.


----------



## VonBradstein

Annoying kid said:


> The OP can't. If one is reading obcessively expecting to be better at writing and its not working, in fact their expectations are just getting more and more ludicrous, then insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. What's he going to learn from this reading material that he hasn't already? He needs to unlearn his pretenses and write simple stories that he can realistically do, and if he's going to read anything, read examples of those simple stories.
> 
> At the end of the day, does he want to spend his time writing stories he can actually write and reading examples thereof?
> 
> Or does he want to spend his days reading high complexity and merely wishing he could do that, while at the same time worrying about copying too much and getting sued? (his words).
> 
> Blaming Autism is taking the power to make course corrections out of his hands.



Seems to me this thread became bereft of anything useful for the OP or anybody else about three pages ago. 

Debating the merits of reading 'high literature' is a pointless topic. Clearly studying high literature (and, in fact, not-so-high literature) has tremendous value to anybody who is actually serious about writing - which I am not convinced the OP is based on what he is saying. It's one of those things where it's so self-evident it doesn't need questioning.

I understand your point, but it's not workable with the evidence. Anyone who is unable to obtain a 100% net-positive experience from reading anything, be it War & Peace or Twilight, has no business calling themselves a writer. You can _dislike_ certain books and authors absolutely, but suggesting that avoiding a certain category of book will improve output is counter-intuitive. 

Again, the athlete example: No player aspiring toward an NFL career is going to get better if all they do is play and watch flag games so as to avoid watching anybody who might be better than them and make them 'feel bad'.


----------



## Annoying kid

VonBradstein said:


> Seems to me this thread became bereft of anything useful for the OP or anybody else about three pages ago.
> 
> Debating the merits of reading 'high literature' is a pointless topic. Clearly studying high literature (and, in fact, not-so-high literature) has tremendous value to *anybody who is actually serious about writing *- which I am not convinced the OP is based on what he is saying. It's one of those things where it's so self-evident it doesn't need questioning.



Okay, then how _has _it helped him? Based on what he has said, this topic, how do you think obcessively reading has helped him? Because what you're saying sounds like a No True Scotsman fallacy.



> Again, the athlete example: No player aspiring toward an NFL career is going to get better if all they do is play and watch flag games so as to avoid watching anybody who might be better than them and make them 'feel bad'.



Why watch the NFL player if you cannot successfully incorporate his techniques and are stuck just wishing you could be like him?


----------



## VonBradstein

Annoying kid said:


> Okay, then how _has _it helped him? Based on what he has said, this topic, how do you think obcessively reading has helped him? Because what you're saying sounds like a No True Scotsman fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch the NFL player if you cannot successfully incorporate his techniques and are stuck just wishing you could be like him?



1. In order for it to be a No True Scotsman fallacy he would have to be actively writing, which he is not and that’s why he started this thread.The point is there are no published authors of fiction, basically zero, that can be quoted on the record stating that limiting their reading material has helped them be successful. It is the entire opposite.

2. Why watch the NFL player...? Because that’s how aspiration and ambition works. A good mental attitude entails being able to derive critical learning experience from looking at the work of people who are better than you. 

I assume you went to school, in which case you probably were taught math by somebody. That was somebody who (hopefully) knew more math than you did. Was that bad? Would you had learned more math from being taught by somebody in the grade below? Would it have been better being taught by a toddler who could barely count because at least you wouldn’t have felt second best? No of course not. Then why should it be different with learning how to write? Would you really want to learn skydiving from somebody who was “at your level”? I hope not!

The point is that ones ego and pride must be pushed aside if one is to successfully learn. Perhaps the OP has a problem with that, he kind of indicates he does which leads me to worry he is wasting his time. In any case the ONLY way to get better at writing is by studying the work of better writers. Don’t take it from me, take it from a broad consensus spanning the entire industry - I️ would be happy to supply the interviews  and quotations if needed.


----------



## Annoying kid

VonBradstein said:


> 1. In order for it to be a No True Scotsman fallacy he would have to be actively writing, which he is not and that’s why he started this thread.The point is there are no published authors of fiction, basically zero, that can be quoted on the record stating that limiting their reading material has helped them be successful. It is the entire opposite.



It's a no true scotsman fallacy because of your claim:

"No serious writer wouldn't benefit from reading high literature"

Is easily interchangable with:

"No true  writer [scotsman] wouldn't benefit greatly from reading high literature"

Despite the clear evidence that the OP is not benefitting, you have modified the subject of the assertion to exclude the specific case by way of vague rhetoric. ie  What is a "serious" writer? Considering he may be serious, and willing, (and seems to be from where I'm standing) but simply not _able_ by following his current processes.  



> The point is there are no published authors of fiction, basically zero, that can be quoted on the record stating that limiting their reading material has helped them be successful. It is the entire opposite.



That's because the people who reading did not help, are not going to be published, but are rather going to be on forums saying how they read obcessively but can't write well, or at all.  Second of all, It is likely every writer who has spoken about the benefits of not limiting their reading material is just a small fraction of the total number of published writers. Neither of us has the means of proving the numbers. So I will ask again: 

_H_ow _has it helped the OP? Based on what he has said, this topic, how do you think obcessively reading has helped him? _



> 2. Why watch the NFL player...? Because that’s how aspiration and ambition works. A good mental attitude entails being able to derive critical learning experience from looking at the work of people who are better than you. Second of all, every writer who has



Aspiration without developing skill is a pipedream. What does not help develop skill is useless. 



> I assume you went to school, in which case you probably were taught math by somebody. That was somebody who (hopefully) knew more math than you did. Was that bad? Would you had learned more math from being taught by somebody in the grade below?



False analogy. Cos I am not advocating for the OP looking below, just rather just above. My math teacher didn't show us University level mathematics as young teenagers and expect us to somehow pick it up. 




> The point is that ones ego and pride must be pushed aside if one is to successfully learn. Perhaps the OP has a problem with that, he kind of indicates he does which leads me to worry he is wasting his time. In any case the ONLY way to get better at writing is by studying the work of better writers. Don’t take it from me, take it from a broad consensus spanning the entire industry - I️ would be happy to supply the interviews  and quotations if needed.


]

The OP is on here, open about his limitations. There is no ego. The quotations are not needed because we already know the OP has read obcessively and we already know it has not benefitted him. I've asked you, based on what he has posted, what evidence of benefit you can see. Instead you repeat the idea that other people have benefitted - all neurotypical people most likely - and instead you imply the OP is both egotistical and not serious, which basically means lazy, rather than accept that maybe your writing gurus don't speak for everybody.


----------



## Terry D

There's a lot of speculation going on here for which no one has any proof. That could lead this discussion further down a rabbit hole we would be better off avoiding.


----------



## VonBradstein

Annoying kid said:


> It's a no true scotsman fallacy because of your claim:
> 
> "No serious writer wouldn't benefit from reading high literature"
> 
> Is easily interchangable with:
> 
> "No true  writer [scotsman] wouldn't benefit greatly from reading high literature"
> 
> Despite the clear evidence that the OP is not benefitting, you have modified the subject of the assertion to exclude the specific case by way of vague rhetoric. ie  What is a "serious" writer? Considering he may be serious, and willing, (and seems to be from where I'm standing) but simply not _able_ by following his current processes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the people who reading did not help, are not going to be published, but are rather going to be on forums saying how they read obcessively but can't write well, or at all.  Second of all, It is likely every writer who has spoken about the benefits of not limiting their reading material is just a small fraction of the total number of published writers. Neither of us has the means of proving the numbers. So I will ask again:
> 
> _H_ow _has it helped the OP? Based on what he has said, this topic, how do you think obcessively reading has helped him? _
> 
> 
> 
> Aspiration without developing skill is a pipedream. What does not help develop skill is useless.
> 
> 
> 
> False analogy. Cos I am not advocating for the OP looking below, just rather just above. My math teacher didn't show us University level mathematics as young teenagers and expect us to somehow pick it up.
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The OP is on here, open about his limitations. There is no ego. The quotations are not needed because we already know the OP has read obcessively and we already know it has not benefitted him. I've asked you, based on what he has posted, what evidence of benefit you can see. Instead you repeat the idea that other people have benefitted - all neurotypical people most likely - and instead you imply the OP is both egotistical and not serious, which basically means lazy, rather than accept that maybe your writing gurus don't speak for everybody.



My writing gurus in this case are everybody’s writing gurus. That is what I️ mean when I️ speak of consensus. But no big deal, okay? Your opinion is your opinion.


----------



## lwhitehead

I'm not Lazy I read to half the time to learn stuff such as History, but I did try to read Writing books but much of them are very confusing too me. History I get but not Writing, 

I read other well known fiction series to try to learn from them, 

LW


----------



## VonBradstein

lwhitehead said:


> I'm not Lazy I read to half the time to learn stuff such as History, but I did try to read Writing books but much of them are very confusing too me. History I get but not Writing,
> 
> I read other well known fiction series to try to learn from them,
> 
> LW



Perhaps consider another medium then? Film is a good one, and arguably more lucrative in potential $$s than writing. Perhaps make an independent documentary? Ultimately everything requires approximately the same degree of hard work but if it isn’t your work ethic that’s an issue but merely conveying via the written word I️ would definitely consider that...


----------



## lwhitehead

Well I come up with my story and novel series ideas write them down on papers, but then I go into Research mode that's how far I get too.

LW


----------



## lwhitehead

It seems I'm more of Drivel creator then a true Writer, 

LW


----------



## Jack of all trades

lwhitehead said:


> It seems I'm more of Drivel creator then a true Writer,
> 
> LW



At the risk of starting another argument, maybe you could work with someone.

What do you consider a True Writer?


----------



## Annoying kid

Writing's supposed to be hard though. Do you think it's easy for me or anyone else here?


----------

